# Which puppy to choose?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'll be getting my first Maltese (and dog for that matter) at the end of April. My breeder is a plane flight away so we won't be hand picking the puppy in person, but she's been good enough to send me little videos of the puppies. There are one boy and 2 girls to choose from (the girls are from the same litter). She describes the puppies personalities as follows:  

The girls- 
Girl #1 - more active and assertive, playful, loving and independent.
Girl #2- more mellow and laid back, loving, quiet more shy, she looks like might be bigger than girl #1 or even the boy.

the boy- he is a love bug. he is cute, playful, loving, mellow and laid back will likely be smaller than both girls.

My question is do you think the personality traits of this young a puppy will determine what they'll be like as they mature, or is it subject to change depending on their environment, other factors? At this point I'm not even sure if I want a male or female never mind if I want a quieter, shy vs more indpendent type. I'm not too concerned about their sizes. And they're all so darn cute I can't even see a difference between them.....all so pudgy and adorable! I'd post the video but I don't know how. If anyone has a good eye for pups, PM me and I'll email to you. Any other suggestions on puppy choosing would be appreciated


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I've only adopted adult dogs so this may not work for you but I've always felt an instant connection with some dogs. It's as though we bonded. Some dogs seem to pull at your heart more than others. 

I would trust and go with your heart.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I kind of had the same 'dilema' when I got Lucy. I had the choice between Lucy and her brother, and at the time, I knew nothing. I didn't care if I had a boy or a girl, and the $500 price difference between Lucy and her bro was very tempting. Lucy was described as the quiet, shy puppy who used to hide behind the dryer. Her brother was much more outgoing and just the cutest thing also. I was sooo going to get the boy.

So what made me decide on Lucy?

Well, as we were sitting there playing with the puppies, the out-going boy pup jumped out of my lap and went and started chewing on the cordless phone that was on the floor next to where we were sitting while Lucy just kept sitting on my lap. I realized that out-going could also translate into more adventurous and getting into trouble more.

So I got Lucy. My logic worked too because she was sooooo good as a puppy, didn't chew on anything I didn't want her to and was completely trustworthy free-roaming the house just weeks after I brought her home. <strike>if you didn't count peeing on the carpet</strike> And anyone who has ever seen Lucy will say that 'shy' is not a word that should be used to describe her, so in this case, she grew out of her shyness. 

Based on my one experience, I have to say to go with the mellow ones, LOL! How big is the breeder predicting the puppies to be? How exciting for you! I'd love to see your little puppies video so feel free to PM me with it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Puppy Apptitude Test is great to do if you are able to see the puppies in person.

http://www.volhard.com/puppy/pat.htm

Lots of times a breeder will help you make the selection based on what type of personality you are looking for. I have friends up in NY who breed Goldens on a very limited basis and always have a waiting list. They take applications and the owners select the sex of the puppy. Then they choose where each puppy will go based on the family situation and what they have observed about the puppies behavior for best compatibilty.

I too have only adopted adult animals in the past twenty-five years, but I can tell you that how they act with mom and littermates isn't necessarily a guarentee of how they'll act at home. When my friend was choosing her Maltese, I joined the search. She picked the quietest and most snuggly one in the litter. Well, I don't know if we always saw Tory right after a nap or what, but she sure wasn't like that when she came home!









How exciting for you!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds like a tough decision. In Dolce's case, her personality hasn't changed one bit. She's still as active, assertive, playful, and loving as she was when I got her. The dog whisperer says to get a dog that matches your energy level. If you're laid back and mellow, you might not want a high energy pup, and vice versa. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

First of all, congratulations! I know you've been waiting quite awhile for this! You have kids, right? Maybe one of the bigger ones would be best. Girl # 2 sounds nice.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw Bella for the first time at ten days old. She didn't have her eyes open and she was barely able to walk yet, but to this day I still notice her doing some of the same things she did that day. I'd say her personality has grown but it sure hasn't changed. She had my heart from day one. I'd say pick the one with the personality that suits you best.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I like a more mellow pup, and Sprout is definitely a mellow boy who's just as happy to ride around on my shoulder as he is to play with toys. He is very loving.









Choose the pup with the personality you feel best about!







That is more important than size, looks, etc. IMHO ... what puppy will fit best with your family, personality-wise? Good luck ... can't wait to meet your new little one.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I like a more mellow pup, and Sprout is definitely a mellow boy who's just as happy to ride around on my shoulder as he is to play with toys. He is very loving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for all your replies. I'm really a more laid back mellow type person so my first inclination goes towards that type of pup. Hubby on the other hand would like the "lively, assertive one", "the kind of dog who won't piddle at the mere sight of an UPS man". He also picked the "assertive" dog from the video without knowing their traits. My 16 yr old son doesn't care either way as long as I don't name it "Fabio", which is what I intended all along if I got a little boy







. Wow, this isn't easy....hopefully my breeder will be patient with me and give me more time.*


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds almost like the same personalities of Abbey & her littermate.







The boy died out of the litter







but Abbey's other littermate was a girl that was like #1, more independent & playful.







I, luckily did not have 1st choice...another lady chose first & later I got to speak to her & I asked her why she chose the way she did. She said that she was a fulltime teacher & she knew that I was a stay at home mom & she felt my Abbey (like puppy #2) would do better with someone who stayed home with her all day and that the other pup would be more independant & able to stay home alone while she worked. 

I think her decision was a great one.







I cannot picture Abbey being left every single day, she very much needs company....she is like a toddler - always following your every move & every time I sit down she HAS to be on my lap! I Love it... my hubby, however, wished she played more. Men!









Also, one other thing was a difference in size. Abbey's littermate weighed more than Abbey did, but now they are only a few ounces apart in size.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I think it really depends on your life style. I have one dog that is a total cuddlebug- Wilson. He is active, and playful, and is confident now (he was a rescue and had a lot of confidence issues). I LOVE that whenever I want to snuggle he is happy to oblige. He would rather have belly scratches and cuddles than do anything else- if he had to chose between that and food, he would chose love at all costs! 

Molly on the other hand is independant, head strong, and playful. She will snuggle, and loves to be held close- when she wants you to do that. But you can't make her snuggle if she doesn't want to. She is always up for playing and she is always in to something. 

Both are wonderful and both fulfill different needs we have for companions. 

I have always leaned towards male pets- I find that every male I have ever had is way more affectionate and way more laid back and easy going than any of the females. It has held true with my two- but my two are also different breeds and their personalities are very indicitive of the two breeds. 

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the choices. I have yet to meet a Maltese that isn't a love bug or very social. 

Good luck, and I can't wait to hear about the one you chose, and to see photos!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *Thanks for all your replies. I'm really a more laid back mellow type person so my first inclination goes towards that type of pup. Hubby on the other hand would like the "lively, assertive one", "the kind of dog who won't piddle at the mere sight of an UPS man". He also picked the "assertive" dog from the video without knowing their traits. My 16 yr old son doesn't care either way as long as I don't name it "Fabio", which is what I intended all along if I got a little boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't think you'll have to worry either way about them being scared or shy. That is not normal for Maltese. Mine bark like crazy at the UPS man and act tough and I let them have their fun. 

My two are very, very different from each other. Kallie loves to play ball and would rather play fetch than eat. She is athletic and she is always up to something. She does cuddle and sleeps all curled up next to me in the spoon position. She is a lot of fun and she keeps me on my toes. I can see that your husband would enjoy a dog like Kallie.

Catcher, on the other hand, does not care for playing fetch at all. His sole purpose in life is to adore me!







He is sooooo mellow and is not very playful. Your husband would probably find him boring, but I love his personality and the contrast of his with Kallie's. 

Both Kallie's and Catcher's personalities were evident right away. Kallie's breeder had said she was a hand full and mischievous but luckily she was very submissive and I've had no dominance issues with her at all. 

You've got a tough decision!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I just had a thought-- maybe you should get two?!? Get the cuddlebug, and the more active one!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm a rather laid back person who cuddles their pups from the day they are born. I've found that many of the pups take on my personality. Some of the moms are more playful with the pups than others, and I see these pups being more outgoing. So, I may have whole litters with very similiar personalities, and others (with a very playful mom) who have completely different ones.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm not going to be much help but will relate some of my experiences. I've had 3 maltese pups. Everyone of them has had a completely different personality...very unique. We are not a high energy family and our pups pretty much take on our characteristics. Hope is the most high spirited of the maltese but by most people's standards even she is pretty mellow. 

How old are these pups right now? I got Sadie at 14 weeks and Hope and Sassy came to me when they were around 6 months. The two older pups were more like what the breeder described. Sadie's personality tended to develop over those first few months with us. 

All pups look pretty much the same to me. I don't have a good eye until they are a bit older. If you are trying to pick based on size or looks then there are people here who could help you. 

It is great that you have a choice. In all cases for me (including Jolie the bichon) the breeders had one dog being offered and that is the pup that I got. Maybe that was better for me, because everything worked out just fine.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'm a rather laid back person who cuddles their pups from the day they are born. I've found that many of the pups take on my personality. Some of the moms are more playful with the pups than others, and I see these pups being more outgoing. So, I may have whole litters with very similiar personalities, and others (with a very playful mom) who have completely different ones.[/B]


Interesting - like "nature vs. nurture", huh?

For me, the snuggly, cuddly mellow lovebug personality is what I love about Maltese. Before I even knew that Maltese existed and was considering a toy breed for my new, empty nester lifestyle, I thought about a Yorkie. My sister, who works for a vet, warned me that Yorkies, being terriers are more hyper high energy dogs than the lapdog I was looking for. Her breed of choice is Jack Russells so she knows and loves terriers, but with her furkids it's more throwing balls and constantly playing tug of war with toys. Lady could give a hoot about toys and would happily spend all day cuddled in my arms or being carried around! She loves to dress up in clothes and bows and just be decorative. Fetch? You've got to be kidding! She expects everything to be brought to her!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Lady could give a hoot about toys and would happily spend all day cuddled in my arms or being carried around! She loves to dress up in clothes and bows and just be decorative. Fetch? You've got to be kidding! She expects everything to be brought to her!
[/QUOTE]

Now that sounds like my type of dog, of course hubby is looking forward to fetch and tug of war games







On the other hand, as Abby mentioned, a slightly more independent dog might be better for a household where someone isn't home all day, every day such as mine . But I'm wondering if "independent" is a euphemism for "reckless, mischieveous, difficult to manage.....hmmmmm(??)
I'm really looking for a dog who is happy watching TV on my lap, but isn't so dependent and clingy that she won't need to be on my heels 24/7......is there such a thing among Malts? Will "shy and laid back" translate to easier to train and less moody? Boy this is tough....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is actually very independant. Up until my car accident a year ago, I worked full time and she did just fine. She's an only dog and never had any sort of separation anxiety. She doesn't have to be with me 24/7 and is perfectly happy to be in her little bed in the same room with me. She's just especially thrilled when I carry and hold her!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Lady could give a hoot about toys and would happily spend all day cuddled in my arms or being carried around! She loves to dress up in clothes and bows and just be decorative. Fetch? You've got to be kidding! She expects everything to be brought to her!


Now that sounds like my type of dog, of course hubby is looking forward to fetch and tug of war games







On the other hand, as Abby mentioned, a slightly more independent dog might be better for a household where someone isn't home all day, every day such as mine . But I'm wondering if "independent" is a euphemism for "reckless, mischieveous, difficult to manage.....hmmmmm(??)
I'm really looking for a dog who is happy watching TV on my lap, but isn't so dependent and clingy that she won't need to be on my heels 24/7......is there such a thing among Malts? Will "shy and laid back" translate to easier to train and less moody? Boy this is tough....








[/QUOTE]


Let me tell you about the last pup I got. He came to me from a breeder I admire and respect. She spent a good bit of time with him, and she told me that he was curious and "full of it". Her husband warned me that he liked toes. His personality was so different for any of my pups. Now, let me say I LOVE this guy, and I'm very happy that he is like he is. The cat hates him because he drug her around by the tail, chewed on her neck, and "humped" her. It took him a few days to fit into the pack because of his take on the world attitude. He is loving, seeks me out for attention, and gives me oodles of kisses. Right now, he is chewing on something he shouldn't here at my feet. My own dogs I breed and raise are usually good couch potatoes at this age. When we go to bed, they know what it means to go to sleep. With this one, I'm just as likely to get my nose chewed as to get a good face washing. I believe his breeder (yeah Tina) had a lot to do with him being like he is. Since I hope to show him, I love his personality.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Now that sounds like my type of dog, of course hubby is looking forward to fetch and tug of war games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so hard to know how they will fit in. Catcher, the mellow one, follows me everywhere. If I go from one room to the next I look behind me and there he is. Yet Kallie will pretty much stay where she is because she knows I'm coming back there because of signals such as the light is still on, the TV is on, etc. 

Kallie is more moody for sure. She'll give me "looks" with those eyes. Catcher never does that. There is adoration in his eyes all the time.









I wonder if your husband would bond with a Malt like Catcher who doesn't care for playing? A playful Malt (like Kallie) is a lot of fun and she does enough cuddling to satisfy me. 

Here's a scenario.... When I want to take a nap on the sofa. I am on the sofa with both of them. Catcher curls up on my lap and either goes to sleep or chews on a bone. Miss Kallie brings me her ball and wants me to throw it. She has to fetch the ball a bunch of times before she will settle down... then she lays on the sofa but eventually she will lay on my legs or on the pillow behind me. And finally, we all take a nap!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

We spoke with our breeder on the phone several times before choosing Ollie. The breeder asked lots of questions about our family, our personalities. She and her associate normally don't sell to families with kids under age 9...not sure why she sold to us, but I think she liked us







There were two boys to choose from, Ollie and another boy--Ollie supposedly was the more "laid'back" one of the two. I hate to see what the other one was like, lol. Anyway, I think Ollie had/has a nice, even temperment. So my advice is to ask a lot of questions, talk with the breeder, meet the pup and go with your instincts...good luck....


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't know how i would choose. I saw Bella online when she was five months old and she was the one girl my breeder had available. Actually, Bella was already taken but the breeder called me and told me it didn't work out (Bella never went home with the woman but I was never told why) and that she was mine if I wanted her. I flipped out screaming on the phone because I just knew Bella was right for me. I could see it in her eyes. Perhaps I'm a nut because I hadn't met Bella at that point, but it has worked out beautifully!!! If you're really worried though and just can't choose, let the breeder help you figure it out and remember most animals will adjust to your routine over time. Bella's vocabulary is huge because I can't say "go, bed, food, toy, sleep, play, eat, chicken" or any other number of words without her knowing exactly what we are about to do. She fits in like she was born here.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Lady could give a hoot about toys and would happily spend all day cuddled in my arms or being carried around! She loves to dress up in clothes and bows and just be decorative. Fetch? You've got to be kidding! She expects everything to be brought to her!


Now that sounds like my type of dog, of course hubby is looking forward to fetch and tug of war games







On the other hand, as Abby mentioned, a slightly more independent dog might be better for a household where someone isn't home all day, every day such as mine . But I'm wondering if "independent" is a euphemism for "reckless, mischieveous, difficult to manage.....hmmmmm(??)
I'm really looking for a dog who is happy watching TV on my lap, but isn't so dependent and clingy that she won't need to be on my heels 24/7......is there such a thing among Malts? Will "shy and laid back" translate to easier to train and less moody? Boy this is tough....








[/QUOTE]

In my case, shy and laid back translated into a puppy that didn't get into things she wasn't supposed to. Didn't go seeking stuff to get herself into trouble. My kids were 7 and 8 at that time and were definitely prone to leaving stuff on the floor that could have been dangerous to a puppy (pencils being the main one). But I sat and watched her when I first brought her home and she just went and found all of their Neopets mcdonald happy meal toys and claimed them for her own, making a huge pile in the middle of the floor. 

My hubby did not want me getting a dog so my main goal was to find one that would not give him a reason to say "I told you so." Luckily, I chose the right puppy, LOL! She plays with him every night and while he still doesn't like animals (or will admit to it) he's admitted that he likes maltese. In my case, chosing the mellow one worked in my favor. She isn't particularly cuddly, although she was when I first brought her home. Now she just kind of does her own thing, but is fairly trustworthy doing so.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">No doubt in my mind, if I couldn't meet them first, girl #1!! Zoe was just like girl #1 and I was determined to get a mellow, laid back dog for my 1st dog ever, knowing that personality type would be easier to train. However when I went to see them at 6 wks, she was the one who came to me & crawled in my lap. I visited several more times & she was always the one to come to me right away. So you could say she chose me! And I couldn't be happier. She is such a character has such a personality. She is constantly making me laugh at her antics. And she is so smart that she was a snap to train! She had free roam of my house within a few weeks after I got her. I would say she was 100% house trained by 5 or 6 months! Now I will warn you that she WORE ME OUT the 1st 2 yrs of her life!!!








But her personality type would be the one I would try to match if I were getting a new puppy in a heartbeat!!! Good Luck!!</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I don't know how i would choose. I saw Bella online when she was five months old and she was the one girl my breeder had available. Actually, Bella was already taken but the breeder called me and told me it didn't work out (Bella never went home with the woman but I was never told why) and that she was mine if I wanted her. I flipped out screaming on the phone because I just knew Bella was right for me. I could see it in her eyes. Perhaps I'm a nut because I hadn't met Bella at that point, but it has worked out beautifully!!! If you're really worried though and just can't choose, let the breeder help you figure it out and remember most animals will adjust to your routine over time. Bella's vocabulary is huge because I can't say "go, bed, food, toy, sleep, play, eat, chicken" or any other number of words without her knowing exactly what we are about to do. She fits in like she was born here.[/B]


 

Not to hijack this thead but I wanted to say "YEAH FOR YOU!"











Having to pick from more then one puppy.... oh the nightmare, is all I can say.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Sammy (Mar 26, 2007)

When we went to meet Sammy (we were pretty sure we wanted a boy) the breeder brought him out along with his two sisters 3 months old at the time. 
The girls were very active, playing with each other and pretty much ignoring us. Sammy, however climbed right onto my lap and tucked his head under my arm! When I handed him to my husband he began to shake and whimpered until I took him back. Needless to say the decision was made. He and my husband are now very good buddies, but it took a little while for Sammy to warm up to him. I think maybe because the breeder was as single woman and he had not been around a man before.
The breeder did say that he was the most affectionate and laid back one of the group. He is still a little cuddle bug now 16months old. 
I think if you can't meet the pups in "person" you will just have to go on "gut instinct". The truth is your little one will adapt and take on many of your traits!
I can't wait to hear what you decide!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Kallie is more moody for sure. She'll give me "looks" with those eyes. Catcher never does that. There is adoration in his eyes all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

